# Seriously New @ bacon.....



## mr500 (May 7, 2012)

Ok I cant stand the pics anymore. Im going to dive into the bacon!!! I got a few questions so I do not end up in the ER or Dead lol. I have been reading on this site and I have come up with a scenario that I want to run pass you guys. 

From what I have read, Bacon is nothing more than..

1. Brine it
2. Dry it
3. Fry test
4. Smoke for flavor
5. Freeze/enjoy

Not that I am _*downplaying*_ the process, But if I make it sound simple, my mind tells me even *I can DO IT* LMAO.

Im reading about Pink salt and the process.. So here are some questions......

1. Popps' recipe it states to add pink salt per Qty. of water. Others on here have said add according to the # of meat?? Whats best??

   EDIT~~~ Reading more I found that going by the water amount is for wet brine curing  as opposed to a dry rubb curing where you add PS according to the amount of meat you are smoking.....Sound right? lol

2. After I brine it for 5-8 days, how long does it need to sit in the fridge uncovered to dry out? Im assuming about 8-12 hours

3. Is it best to smoke the meat when the outside temp is low, as in early morn or late at night ?

4. And the WSM needs to stay UNDER 100 Deg. so as not too melt the bacon fat resulting in cooking it ??

So this is what Im planning on doing...

5# meat in the brine skin and rind off  for 5-8 days..

Water, salt, sugar, pink salt, pepper, spices etc....

Dry in the fridge for X number of hours

Smoker under 100 deg for 4-12 hours...

Freeze  fry and enjoy lol

Did I miss anything?? Its 130 in the AM and I am at work and I have been reading and writing for hours lol.  Don't beat me up too bad

Mike


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2012)

Mike, morning...   Follow Pops recipe exactly and you will be makin' bacon....  Be sure to cover the belly completely with cure/brine solution.... and for the length of time in the refrigerator (38 deg F) he recommends.....  All will be good......  Homemade bacon is awesome... Dave    

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops-wet-curing-brine


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 7, 2012)

Hey Mike, You did the research and came up with a good plan. The only change I would suggest is go 10-12 Days in Brine for full penetration. You can go in the refer to dry overnight or if in a hurry hang in front of a Fan for an hour or so. Good luck...JJ


----------



## mr500 (May 7, 2012)

Ok JJ you havent steered me wrong yet lol

So...up to 10+  days in brine.  Should I change out the brine it or just let it sit for the whole time??

Fridge it out over night. Sounds easy enough. !!

Thanks so much for all your guys' posts and repeated explanations!!!

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2012)

No, no need to change the Brine but if you have a couple of pieces of belly going a flip of the meat and stir of the brine will get great penetration. The time in brine comes right from Pops, 10-14 days for Bellies. My last batch were thin, I went 12 days. They did have a slimy feel but this is common and a good cold water wash takes it off. A nasty smell means something went wrong...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (May 8, 2012)

The brine is absorbing blood from the meat and it will darken and thicken a little, this is normal.  But stinky really slimy foamy brine you probably introduced some bacteria into the brine; either didn't wash off the pork initially good enough or unsanitary container or non-potable water, or a combination of them, or also bacteria from ingredients not stored properly.  The safest thing to do then is toss it out and start again.  Following all the basics every time is assumed; but skipping one is certain to result in a problem.


----------



## mr500 (May 8, 2012)

Ill keep a look out for the slimed. Im no ghostbuster and I do not wanna get slimed!!!\

Looking forward to start this ball rolling...Ughhhhhh


----------

